# Reducing smoke from drip pan?



## Acoustic (Mar 17, 2019)

In my vertical smoker, my drip pan has to be kinda close to the flame (propane). Even at 225 degrees, I am getting some unwanted smoke from the grease burning in the foil drip pan. Is there anything I can do to alleviate that? I'd like to avoid water as I would have to refill it often, or at least I assume I would. Any advice? Maybe butcher paper in the bottom of the pan?


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 17, 2019)

Sand ?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 17, 2019)

Double the drip pan, and throw away the top one after every use.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2019)

Great advice pops! only thing I will add is to bend the rim down on the top pan, this will give you a thicker air gap between the pans for insulating the top pan from burning...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2019)

Dad put Baking Soda in smoking Grease pans in the Oven. I imagine it would work for Smokers too...JJ


----------



## Acoustic (Mar 17, 2019)

I used a double layer pan and it helped but its still smoking a bit. 

Which is better between sand and baking soda?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2019)

I would go with sand....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2019)

What kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## Acoustic (Mar 17, 2019)

Masterbuilt portable gas grill. Pretty small, so the pan is fairly close to the flame.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2019)

Acoustic said:


> Masterbuilt portable gas grill. Pretty small, so the pan is fairly close to the flame.


Is this your smoker?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-MPS-20B-Patio-2-Portable-Propane-Smoker-MB20050116/304338590

If it is, I am not familiar with it...looks very, very small. I would fill the pan with dry sand. 
Very inefficient for smoking IMO because the meat is too close to the flame. I like 2ft. minimum for a propane smoker which is why I built my own.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2019)

IMHO... Baking soda is cheap, easily stored and after a quick scrape to remove the bulk, the whole remaining mess washes down the drain...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2019)

Well I have a completely different opinion.
I think the smoking grease will add to the flavor of the meat.
I only say this because on my Santa Maria grill the meat is cooked over a direct fire & the grease drippings dropping down on the fire add to the flavor as they smoke & burn. Same thing in my Lang, the grease hits the RF plate & smokes & gives the meat a wonderful flavor.
Al


----------



## skidog (Mar 18, 2019)

I thought the dripping grease was one of the selling points of Pit Barrel Cooker and UDS. That the drippings hit the charcoal and create good flavors on the meat.


----------

